# إختيار مدينة أفسس مدينة العذراء مريم



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*إختيار مدينة أفسس مدينة العذراء مريم *
*أفسس باليونانية Έφεσος و بالتركية Efes وبالإنجليزية Ephesus وتقع في منطقة ليديا ( Lydia ) – وهى غرب الاناضول- عند نهر ك
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





يستر ( Cayster River ) الذي يصب في بحر ايجة ( في تركيا الحالية) . قد وجدت المستعمرات في اثنا اولاً مدينة أفسس. تقع مدينة أفسس على ضفاف نهر كايستر الذى يخترق أراضى آسيا الصغرى فى الشمال الغربى , وأشتهرت أفسس بأنها كانت من المدن الكبيرة والعظيمة كما كانت ميناء تجارى هام وفى بداية عهد الأمبراطورية الرومانية أشتهرت مدينة أفسس قبل المسيحية بعبادتها للإلهة أرطاميس (1) ( الصورة المقابلة ) (إلهة القمر - الإلهة الأم عند اليونانيين، واسمها عند الرومان ديانا) ومعبدها الشهير (أع 19: 28). وبدخول المسيحية إليها أصبحت تشتهر بإكرامها العظيم للقديسة مريم الإكرام الذي وصل في كثير من الأحيان إلى درجة العبادة. فإن عقيدة أمومة مريم لله كانت معروفة ومنتشرة في تلك المدينة. وقد شيدت فيها كنائس أثرية على اسم مريم وكان آخر منزل سكنته العذراء مريم (4). وكنيستها كانت بجوار قبر القديس يوحنا الرسول ( كنيسة القديس يوحنا ) التي بٌنيت في القرن السادس الميلادي في عهد الامبراطور قسطنطين الاول ، 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




على انها مكان ضريح الرسول يوحنا , كما كانت العذراء مريم شفيعة مدينة أفسس. فهل تم إختيار هذه المدينة بالذات تم بناء على حكم مسبق لنسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية أم أنه مجرد صدفة وخاصة أن الكنيسة التي انعقد فيها المجمع تسمى كنيسة القديسة العذراء مريم هذه مجرد تساؤلات ينبغى للباحثين بحثها. *
*الصورة المقابلة أرطاميس آلهة القمر - تمثال من المرمر عثر عليه فى تركيا للآلهة الأفسوسية أرطاميس*
*وإشتهرت مدينة أفسس بالسحر وكان عدد كبير من أهلها يعمل فى الشعوذة , وكانت الأحرف الأفسسية فى السحر متعارفة عندهم ومنهم أمتدت إلى غيرهم من الأمم المتجاورة , ولما كانت قوة الرب أقوى من قوة الشيطان فكانت قوته مع بولس الرسول كما كانت مع موسى فى القديم ضد سحرة فرعون , فأقنع الكثيرين بحرق الكتب ويقول سفر الأعمال : " وجمَعَ كثيرٌ مِنَ المُشَعوِذينَ كُتُبَهُم وأحرَقوها أمامَ أنظارِ الناسِ كُلِّهِم. وحسَبوا ثمَنَ هذِهِ الكُتُبِ، فبلغَ خمسينَ ألفَ قِطعةٍ مِنَ الفِضَّةِ. ( أع 19 : 20 ) وكانت هذه القوة الإلهية التى كان بولس يصنع بها المعجزات سبباً لإيقاد نار المقاومة لكلمة الرب , فهيجوا الناس لمقاومة بولس خاصة الذين كان رزقهم قائم على الصناعات التى كانوا يبيعونها أمام معبد أرطاميس فقالوا " *أنتُم رأيتُم وسمِعتُم كيفَ أقنَعَ هذا المدعوُّ بولُسُ وأغوى كثيرًا مِنَ الناسِ هُنا في أفسُسَ وفي مُعظَمِ أنحاءِ آسيةَ بِقولِهِ إنَّ الآلهَةَ التي تَصنَعُها الأيدي ما هيَ آلهةِ. 27وهذا خَطَرٌ يُؤَدّي إلى الاستِهانَةِ بِصناعَتِنا، لا بل يُعرِّضُ هَيكَلَ الإلهةِ العظيمةِ أرطاميسَ للازدِراءِ ويُهدِّدُ عَظَمَتَها بالانهيارِ، وهيَ التي يَعبُدُها جميعُ النـاسِ في آسيةَ وفي العالَمِ كُلِّهِ!* " ( أع 19 : 20 )*
*في بداية الجمهورية الرومانية كانت أفسس عاصمة اسيا التي تقع في غرب اسيا الصغرى . المدينة الاصلية كانت تقع على ارض منخفظة ، وقد أٌغرقت بالكامل بمياه البحر . وقد اعاد بناءها لوسيمجس (Lysimachus ) ، الذي دَمَرَ مدينة ليبودس (( Lebedos و مدينة كولوفون )Colophon ) في سنة 292 ب . م وحولوا سكناهم إلى المدينة الجديدة قد حَمَلَت المدينة اسم " اول و اعظم عاصمة لأسيا" كانت تشتهر بمعبد أَرْطَامِيسَ ( Temple of Artemis ) " ديانا Diana – الهة العذارى- " حيث يوجد معبدها هناك ، وتتميز أفسس ايضاً بمكتبتها ومسرحها ( ملعب) الذي يسع 25000 شخص ، ويستخدم للدراما ، وفي عهد الرومان كان يٌقتل الناس فيه حتى الموت. لقد اخذ القوطيون افسس في سنة 263 م لكنها بقيت المدينة الاهم في عهد البيزنطيين . ثم دمر العرب مدينة أفسس في سنة 700 و 716 عمل على احداث تدهور, و قد تم هجر المدينة بعد ان امتلأ الميناء بغرين (طمى) البحر وأصبحت المدينة منعزلة عن بحر ايجة. ثم استرد البيزنطيين السيطرة في سنة 1100 ، وضلوا يسيطرون على المنطقة حتى نهاية القرن 13 . بعد فترة مزدهرة في ظل الحكم الجديد قد تم هجرها كلياً في القرن 15.*
*إستقبال البابا كيرلس وإستقبال نسطور فى أفسس*
*كان ممنون أسقف أفسس صديقا حميما ومخلصا لأسقف الإسكندرية البابا كيرلس , وأما علاقته بنسطور فقد كانت سيئة ونحن لا نعرف لماذا كانت العلاقة بينهما سيئة ؟ . فقد كان واضحاً أنه عندما وصل نسطور مبكرا ومعه ستة عشر أسقفا وحرسا مسلحا أمر ممنون بغلق أبواب الكنائس ومقبرة القديس يوحنا في وجهه وفي وجه الوفد الذي كان يرأسه , وعدم السماح له بالوعظ في المدينة *
*تعليق من الموقع : يعتقد أن السبب الرئيسى فى هذا العداء بين ممنون ونسطور هو أفكار الأخير عن السيدة العذراء مريم . *​ 




*==================*​ 
*(1) كانت أفسس مكتظة بالأبنية الفخمة ، تفاخر بها أثينا. أعظم الأبنية هيكل أرطاميسArtemis وأرطميس هى الأخت التوأم للإله أبولوا *Apollo* ورئيس الآلهة اليونانية وأبوهم هو زيوس *Zeus (Jupiter)Zeus* ، وأرطميس معروفه عند الرومان بأسم بديانا *Diana* . ومعبد أرطاميس يعد من أحد عجائب الدنيا السبع ، ولكن ما أن أُكمل بناؤه حتى قام المتعصبون بحرقه، وذلك يوم ولد الاسكندر الأكبر. لكن أُعيد بناؤه بأفخر مما كان عليه. وعند زيارة الاسكندر الأكبر له طلب أن يُنقش اسمه عليه، فرفض الأفسسيون في تشامخ. وبقى هكذا حتى أيام القديس بوليكربس. لكن اقتحمه الغوطيون الذين نزحوا من وراء الدانوب، وهدموه حتى الأساس، وانمحت معالمه، فلا يُعرف موقعه تمامًا. استخدمت أعمدته المرصعة با
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لأحجار الكريمة في بناء كنيسة آجيا صوفيا بالقسطنطينية (حاليًا اسطنبول)، وبعض الكاتدرائيات في إيطاليا.*
*الصورة المقابلة أرطاميس آلهة القمر عند اليونان كان طول الهيكل أرطاميس 425 قدمًا وعرضه 220 قدمًا، وارتفاع العامود 60 قدمًا، وعدد الأعمدة 127 عامودًا، كل عامود أهدي إليها من أحد الملوك. وكان تمثالها في داخل الهيكل بدائيًا يمثل آلهة الصيد، به بروزات عديدة بشكل الثدي، تعبيرًا عن الخصوبة. سماه القديس جيروم "عديد الأثداء multimammeam، كان المتعبدون له يعتقدون أنه هبط من السماء.*
*تبارى صناع الفضة في عمل تماثيل مصغرة وهياكل مصغرة من الفضة يشتريها العباد والسياح، وكان ذلك مصدر رزق ليس بقليل (أع 19: 24-25). وقد عُثر على نقود في ذلك الموضع نُقش عليها من جانب هيكل أرطاميس، ومن الجانب الآخر نيرون. الرسول بولس قد قتل بكرازته أرطاميس *​ 
*(3) عصر المجامع - بقلم القس كيرلس الأنطونى - تنسيق وتعليق دياكون : ميخائيل مكسى أسكندر - دراسات تاريخية متعمقة بإشراف الأنبا متاؤس أسقف دير السريان العامر - طبع مكتبة المحبة ص*
*(4) منزل القديسة العذراء مريم باللغة التركية Meryemana " مريمانة" أي معناه الأم العذراء يبعد بيتها 7 كم من مدينة سلكك (Selçuk) ، الذي يٌعتقد بأنه اخر بيت سكنت فيه مريم العذراء "ام المسيح" ، وهو الان مكان للزيارة من كل مكان.*
*استخدم الرسول بولس أفسس كقاعدة له*
**** لقد كان الرسول بولس يٌجادل الحرفيين الذين كانوا في بمعبد أَرْطَامِيسَ ( Temple of Artemis ) ، فلما قدم بولس من سهول فيريجية العالية إلى أفسس سنة 54 شرع يكرز فى مجمع لليهود ورافقت بركة الإله كرازته , فآمن الكثيرين بالرب يسوع وأعتمدوا بإسم الرب يسوع , ولما وضع بولس الرسول يده عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم وطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنبأون , وبعد ذلك أخذ يعلم فى مدرسة تيرانس وإستمر هناك سنتين يحاج الأفسسيين الشديدى التعصب والغير مؤمنين , ومن تعليمه وبما أجراه الرب على يدية من عجائب أن أنتشرت كلمات لارب فى المدينة وما جاورها , حتى سمع كلمة الرب يسوع جميع الساكنين فى آسيا من يهود ويونانيين وجمَعَ كثيرٌ مِنَ المُشَعوِذينَ كُتُبَهُم وأحرَقوها أمامَ أنظارِ الناسِ كُلِّهِم. وحسَبوا ثمَنَ هذِهِ الكُتُبِ، فبلغَ خمسينَ ألفَ قِطعةٍ مِنَ الفِضَّةِ. 20وهكذا كانَ كلامُ الرَّبِّ ينتَشِرُ ويَقوى في النُّفوسِ. . أقرأ سفر اعمال الرسل 19:23-41 .*
**** كتب الرسول بولس رسالة كورنثوس الاولى من افسس ، ان الرسول والمبشر يوحنا عاش في اسيا الصغرى في اواخر القرن الاول ، ومن أفسس قاد الكنيسة . بعد موت دومشن ( Domitian ) عاد الرسول يوحنا إلى افسس ، في عهد تراجان (Trajan) ، وقد مات حوالي سنة 100 بعد الميلاد . *
**** ان افسس هي احد المدن التي تم ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا 2:1–7 يوجد إنتهار عنيف وإنذار إلى كنيسة افسس من رأس الكنيسة المسيح بسبب فتورها*​ 
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_689.htm*
*موسوعة أقباط مصر*​


----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مدينة أفسس اليوم ​*[ أفسس‏...‏أعظم‏ ‏المدن‏ ‏الإغريقية‏ ‏القديمة ] جورج‏ ‏أدوارد‏:‏

أفسس‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏المدن‏ ‏الإغريقية‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأناضول‏ ‏وتقع‏ ‏في‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏ليديا‏ Lydia ‏منطقة‏ ‏تاريخية‏ ‏في‏ ‏غرب‏ ‏الأناضول‏ ‏عند‏ ‏نهر‏ ‏كيستر‏ Cayster ‏الذي‏ ‏يصب‏ ‏في‏ ‏بحر‏ ‏إيجة‏ ‏تركيا‏ ‏الحالية‏.‏وتعد‏ ‏بقايا‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏من‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏الأماكن‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تستقطب‏ ‏السياح‏ ‏وخاصة‏ ‏السياح‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يسافرون‏ ‏بالسفن‏ .‏ويعتقد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏هي‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏أباسا‏Abasa‏التي‏ ‏تم‏ ‏ذكرها‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصادر‏ ‏الحثيين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏عاصمة‏ ‏مملكة‏ ‏أرزاوا‏Arzawa.‏
أفسس‏ ‏الرومانية‏:‏
في‏ ‏بداية‏ ‏الجمهورية‏ ‏الرومانية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏عاصمة‏ ‏آسيا‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏غرب‏ ‏آسيا‏ ‏الصغري‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏الأصلية‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏منخفضة‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏أغرقت‏ ‏بالكامل‏ ‏بمياه‏ ‏البحر‏ ‏وأعاد‏ ‏بناءها‏ ‏لوسيمجس‏ Lysimashus‏الذي‏ ‏دمر‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏ليبودس‏ Lebedos ‏ومدينة‏ ‏كولوفون‏ ColophonA‏في‏ ‏سنة‏ 292 ‏وحولوا‏ ‏سكناهم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏وحملت‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏أول‏ ‏وأعظم‏ ‏عاصمة‏ ‏لآسيا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تشتهر‏ ‏بمعبد‏ ‏أرطاميس‏ Artemis‏وكان‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏ضريح‏ ‏لـدياناالتي‏ ‏تعرف‏ ‏بآلهة‏ ‏العذاري‏.‏
وتتميز‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏بمكتبتها‏ ‏ومسرحها‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يسع‏ ‏نحو‏ 25 ‏ألف‏ ‏شخص‏ ‏كان‏ ‏المسرح‏ ‏كأي‏ ‏مسرح‏ ‏قديم‏:‏مفتوحا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏ويستخدم‏ ‏للدراما‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الرومان‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يقتل‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏وأخذ‏ ‏القوطيون‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏في‏ ‏سنة‏ 263 ‏لكنها‏ ‏بقيت‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏الأهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏البيزنطيين‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏تم‏ ‏تدمير‏ ‏ثان‏ ‏للمدينة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏العرب‏ ‏في‏ ‏سنة‏ 700 ‏و‏716 ‏عمل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إحداث‏ ‏تدهور‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏هجر‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏امتلأ‏ ‏الميناء‏ ‏بغرينطميالبحر‏ ‏ملغيا‏ ‏اتصال‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏ببحر‏ ‏إيجة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏سنة‏ 1100 ‏استرد‏ ‏البيزنطيون‏ ‏السيطرة‏ ‏وظلوا‏ ‏يسيطرون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المنطقة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏نهاية‏ ‏القرن‏ 13 ‏وبعد‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏حكمهم‏ ‏المزدهر‏ ‏تم‏ ‏هجرها‏ ‏كليا‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ .15‏
وكانت‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏للمسيحية‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏استخدمها‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏كقاعدة‏ ‏له‏ ‏وكتب‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏كورنثوس‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏وعاش‏ ‏في‏ ‏آسيا‏ ‏الصغري‏ ‏في‏ ‏أواخر‏ ‏عقود‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏قاد‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ومات‏ ‏حوالي‏ ‏سنة‏ 100 ‏ميلادية‏ ‏وذكرت‏ ‏أفسس‏ ‏كأحد‏ ‏المدن‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تم‏ ‏ذكرها‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الرؤيا‏.‏
أهم‏ ‏آثارها‏:‏
كنيسة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏التي‏ ‏بنيت‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الأمبراطور‏ ‏قسطنطين‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏لضريح‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏يوحنا‏.‏
ومكتبة‏ ‏سيلسس‏celsus‏التي‏ ‏تم‏ ‏بناؤها‏ ‏سنة‏ 125 ‏قبل‏ ‏الميلاد‏ ‏تضمنت‏ 12 ‏ألف‏ ‏مخطوطة‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏المكتبة‏ ‏باتجاه‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏مما‏ ‏وفر‏ ‏ضوءا‏ ‏كافيا‏ ‏لغرف‏ ‏القراءة‏.‏
ومعبد‏ ‏أرطاميس‏ Artemis ‏وهو‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏عجائب‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏السبع‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏عمود‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تم‏ ‏إزالة‏ ‏معظم‏ ‏أجزاء‏ ‏المعبد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏البريطانيين‏ ‏وتوجد‏ ‏بقايا‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏الفنية‏ ‏للمعبد‏ ‏في‏ ‏المتحف‏ ‏البريطاني‏.‏
ومنزل‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يبعد‏ 7‏كم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏سلكك‏ Selcuk‏ويعتقد‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏منزل‏ ‏سكنت‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏أم‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجمل‏ ‏أماكن‏ ‏الزيارة‏.*


----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

​
*أرتميس* ومن المعروف *أن معبد* باعتبارها واحدة من عجائب الدنيا السبع في العالم القديم. بنيت كانت عليه في مجالات افسس على مساحة الشقة التي مر القرون تحولت الى مستنقع. [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Today one can only see the ruins of the foundations of this marvelous construction of the Hellenistic Age, entirely made of marble and full of sculptured columns' capitals and shafts. The most beautiful remaining of this temple are today exhibited in the London British Museum.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]اليوم يمكن للمرء أن ترى سوى أطلال أسس هذا البناء الرائع من العصر الهلنستي ، مصنوع بالكامل من الرخام والكامل 'أعمدة وتيجان أعمدة منحوتة. الجميلة المتبقية من هذا المعبد اليوم معظم معارضها في المتحف البريطاني في لندن.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The oldest remaining found date back till the 6th century BC.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ما تبقى من العثور على اقدم تاريخ العودة حتى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد 6.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It was surrounded by 36 huge columns, later enlarged upon the orders of the Lydia King, Kreisos, during the 6th century BC.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وكان محاطا ب 36 أعمدة ضخمة ، في وقت لاحق توسيع بناء على أوامر من الملك ليديا ، Kreisos ، خلال القرن 6 ق.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Most of the exhibits in the London British Museum belong to this period.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]معظم المعروضات في المتحف البريطاني في لندن تنتمي إلى هذه الفترة.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The new *Artemis* has been rebuilt in the 2nd century BC.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وقد تم بناؤها الجديد *أرتميس* في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد 2.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Located on top of the previous one, it had tremendous dimensions: 127 columns of each 17,5 meters high.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]أعلى من السابق واحد عليه ، وكان يقع على أبعاد هائلة : 127 أعمدة من كل متر 17،5 عالية.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Unfortunately this one has also been destroyed by fire, reconstructed and again demolished by earthquakes, rebuilt and at last looted by Goths one year later.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ولسوء الحظ أيضا كان هذا واحدا والتي دمرتها النيران ، وإعادة بنائها مرة أخرى هدمت الزلازل ، وإعادة بنائها وأخيرا نهب القوط سنة واحدة في وقت لاحق.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The statue of many-breasted Artemis was the symbol of the temple but also of abundance, hunting and wild life.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تمثال أرتميس العديد من الصدر ، وكان رمزا للمعبد ولكن أيضا من وفرة ، والصيد والحياة البرية.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The genuine statue of Artemis, removed during the fire, is today exhibited in the Selcuk Museum. Many copies of this statue found during the latest excavations date back from the Roman period.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تمثال أرتميس حقيقية ، إزالة أثناء اطلاق النار ، هي اليوم معروضة في متحف سلجوق. نسخ كثيرة من هذا التمثال عثر عليها أثناء الحفريات الأخيرة تعود من العصر الروماني.[/FONT] 


*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mythological Info[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]الأسطورية معلومات[/FONT]* 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Artemis* was also called *Cynthia* , from her birth place, Mount Cynthus in Delos.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ودعا أيضا *أرتميس سينثيا* ، من مكان ولادتها ، جبل Cynthus في ديلوس.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She was Apollo's twin sister, daughter of Zeus and Leto.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وكانت شقيقتها التوأم أبولو ، ابنة زيوس ويتو.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She was one of the three maiden goddesses of Olympus: *the pure maiden Vesta* , gray-eyed Athena who cares but for war and the arts of the craftsmen, and Artemis, lover of woods and the wild chase over the mountain.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وكانت واحدة من أولى آلهة أوليمبوس من ثلاثة : *في أول الثقاب الصرفة* ، رمادي العينين أثينا ولكن من يهتم للحرب والفنون من الحرفيين ، وأرتميس ، محب للبريتون ومطاردة برية فوق الجبل.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She was the Lady of Wild Things, Huntsman-in-chief to the gods, an odd office for a woman. As a huntress her favorite animal was the stag, because its swiftness gave the best opportunity for her method of capture, which was by her silver bow and arrows and speed of foot.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وكانت سيدة من الامور وايلد ، هنتسمان للقوات المسلحة للآلهة ، ومكتب غريبا على المرأة ، بوصفها الصيادة المفضلة الحيوانات كان لها الأيل ، لأن السرعة التي أعطت أفضل فرصة لالتقاط لها من طريقة ، والذي كان من قبل لها القوس والسهام الفضية وسرعة القدم.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]As Phoebus was the Sun, she was the Moon called Phoebe and Selene (Luna) representing the evening and night, carrying a torch, and clad in long heavy robes, with a veil covering the back of her head.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]كما Phoebus كانت الشمس ، وكانت تسمى في ذلك القمر فيبي وسيلين (لونا) الذي يمثل المساء والليل ، ويحمل الشعلة ، ويرتدون الجلباب الثقيلة طويلة ، مع الحجاب الذي يغطي الجزء الخلفي من رأسها.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Neither name originally belonged to her.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]اسم لا ينتمي أصلا لها.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Phoebe was a Titan, one of the older gods.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]كانت فيبي على تيتان ، واحدة من أقدم الآلهة.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So too was Selene, a moon-goddess, indeed, but not connected with Apollo.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لذلك كان من اللازم سيلين ، وهي إلهة القمر ، في الواقع ، ولكن لا علاقة مع أبولو.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She was the sister of Helios, the sun-god with whom Apollo was confused.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وكانت شقيقة هيليوس ، إله الشمس أبولو الذين كان الخلط.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She was worshipped in Athens, Corinth, and Thebes as goddess of strict upbringing, of good fame, of upright mind, and of sensibility in the affairs of ordinary life.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]عبدت كان في أثينا ، كورنثوس ، وطيبة كما إلهة تربية صارمة ، من شهرة جيدة ، والعقل المستقيم ، وحساسية في شؤون الحياة العادية.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She chased and fired her arrows at all wild and unchecked creatures and actions.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]طاردت هي وأطلقت السهام لها على الإطلاق ، ودون رادع المخلوقات البرية والإجراءات.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the later poets, Artemis is identified with Hecate.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]في وقت لاحق الشعراء ، حددت هو مع هيكات أرتميس.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She is "the goddess with three forms", Selene in the sky, Artemis on earth, Hecate in the lower world and in the world above when it is wrapped in darkness.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]انها "إلهة مع ثلاثة أشكال" ، سيلين في السماء ، أرتميس على الأرض ، هيكات في العالم السفلي والعالم أعلاه عند التفاف من هو في الظلام.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hecate was the Goddess of the dark of the Moon, the black nights when the moon is hidden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وكان هيكات إلهة المظلم من القمر ، ليال سوداء عندما يتم إخفاء سطح القمر.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She was associated with deeds of darkness, the Goddess of the Crossways, which were held to be ghostly places of evil magic.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]كانت مرتبطة بالأفعال الظلام ، إلهة على هيئة صليب ، والتي كانت عقدت لتكون أماكن شبحي من السحر الشرير.[/FONT] 


*الهوامش :* ​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]At Ephesus, where her great temple was one of the seven wonders of the world, Artemis was represented with a mural crown, with a disc behind the crown; on her breast, a garland of flowers, as a sign of her influence in spring time.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]في أفسس ، حيث معبدها الكبير كان واحدا من عجائب الدنيا السبع في العالم ، ممثلة أرتميس كان مع ولي العهد جدارية ، مع قرص خلف ولي العهد ؛ على صدرها ، إكليل من الزهور ، وكدليل على تأثير لها في وقت الربيع .[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lions cling to her arms; as mother of wild beasts, she has many breasts; her legs are closely bandaged and ornamented with figures of bulls, stags, lions, and griffins; at the sides are flowers and bees.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]الليونز التشبث ذراعيها ، كما الأم من الحيوانات البرية ، لديها العديد من الثدي ؛ ضمادات وثيقا لها والساقين ومزخرف مع شخصيات من الثيران ، الغزلان ، والأسود ، وغريفينس ؛ على الجانبين والزهور والنحل.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This figures may have resembled the original image of the goddess which had fallen from heaven.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وتشبه هذه الأرقام قد الصورة الأصلية للآلهة التي كانت قد سقطت من السماء.[/FONT] ​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Selene, (Luna) is represented as riding on a mule or a horse; on the pediment of the Parthenon it is a horse.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](لونا) تتمثل سيلين ، ويركب على بغل أو حصان ، بل على تلع من البارثينون هو الحصان.[/FONT] ​

مترجمة من غوغل من انكليزية للعربيhttp://translate.google.com/transla...p://www.ephesus.us/ephesus/ephesus_photos.htm​


----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا توفقت بفيديو عن افسس رح اضعه 
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مجهود جميل جدا جدا جدا

موضوع متكامل ورائع

شكراااا​*


----------

